# Restaurant Recommendations in Aruba



## BillC

Any recommendations for good, not too expensive restaurants in Aruba?  

Are there any early-bird or buffet deals around?

Thanks!


----------



## lvhmbh

Both www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com forums have sections for restaurant reviews and usually how expensive.


----------



## irishween

In November we went to Amadeus.  Wonderful place, great prices, large portions.  We will be visiting there again.


----------



## Weimaraner

I like http://www.arubarestaurants.com/

Also Chalet Suisse advertises an Early Bird Special - Guests visiting our restaurant from April 1st to November 30th whom prefer an early dinner, will appreciate our EARLY BIRD SPECIAL menu; a three course selection of our most popular items at a fixed price. 

Manchebo's French Steakhouse also has early bird special http://www.manchebo.com/steakhouse/# (scroll down the menu)


----------



## m61376

Wacky Wahoo has great food and very reasonable. Ambiance isn't anything to write home about, but the food more than compensates.


----------



## legalfee

BillC said:


> Any recommendations for good, not too expensive restaurants in Aruba?
> 
> Are there any early-bird or buffet deals around?
> 
> Thanks!



These are the ones we've been to and liked:

The Old Cunucu House:

http://theoldcunucuhouse.com/

Any of the restaurants at the Hyatt:

http://aruba.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/entertainment/restaurants/index.jsp#1653


----------



## BonBiniGirl

We like Smokey Joe's (http://www.smokeyjoesaruba.com/).  Salt & Pepper was pretty good too (http://www.saltandpepperaruba.com/).


----------



## legalfee

BonBiniGirl said:


> We like Smokey Joe's (http://www.smokeyjoesaruba.com/).  Salt & Pepper was pretty good too (http://www.saltandpepperaruba.com/).



Both your links are dead.


----------



## hajjah

Many of the locals used to enjoy Jamaica Me Crazy.  I'm not sure if it is still open.  It was located close to Lings.


----------



## urple2

All the restaurants we ate at in the shopping complex close to the marriott aruba surf were very good and reasonable.

The buffet at the marriott hotel next to Marriott Ocean club was awesome... All you can eat fish dishes and cuts of steak.Salad bar, beverages and desserts was 35 a head. Went there 2 times...different nights,different themes.


----------



## chibuilder

BillC said:


> Any recommendations for good, not too expensive restaurants in Aruba?
> 
> Are there any early-bird or buffet deals around?
> 
> Thanks!



When we were there, we loved the food at Madame Janettes (http://www.madamejanette.info/joomla/).  It's a drive (or cab) but the food was great and they had a nice outdoor area with live music towards the end of the night.  Probably our best meal in Aruba.  We also enjoy El Gaucho, the Argentine steak spot downtown (http://www.elgaucho-aruba.com/index.html).


----------



## droykelly

I'll second the Chalet Suisse & El Gaucho recommendation!  We vacation in Aruba evert year and always enoy bith places.  

We also like Bingo & Linda's Pancakes.


----------



## jadejar

Madame Janette is our favorite.  We go there several times every trip.


----------



## Jimbo

*Amici*

It was great little Dutch cafe just across from Playa Linda.  We went there at least 5 times during our stay at the Marriott.


----------



## m61376

jadejar said:


> Madame Janette is our favorite.  We go there several times every trip.



We also love MJ's, but it is not inexpensive (moderate +). Azzuro's or Giannis for Italian are both good and moderate, Yemanja's downtown again is pretty moderate, Wacky Wahoo on the less expensive side. Depending on your tastes Mirandi's isn't bad and the view is gorgeous, right on the water. The Flying Fishbone again is a bit on the pricier (but still moderate +) side, and sunset dinner on the sand is quite memorable.


----------



## UK Fan

We also love Salt and Pepper as well Le Petit Cafe.  Below is a link to Frommer's review of Le Petit Cafe and a link to Salt and Pepper's website.  Enjoy!  

http://www.frommers.com/destinations/aruba/D54005.html

http://www.saltandpepperaruba.com/


----------



## scooter

jadejar said:


> Madame Janette is our favorite.  We go there several times every trip.



My favorite too. Make reservations WAY in advance of your trip. Vittorio's is good for italian, but the food is excellent at the Lighthouse ant the view is to die for.


----------



## ilene13

BillC said:


> Any recommendations for good, not too expensive restaurants in Aruba?
> 
> Are there any early-bird or buffet deals around?
> 
> Thanks!



This will be our 27th year in Aruba--weeks 51 & 52.  Here is a list of restaurants:
1. Madame Jeannette
2. El Gaucho
3. Screaming Eagles
4. Chalet Suisse
5. Aqua Grill
6. Blossoms--Chinese side
7. Flying Fishbones
8. Yemanja Grill
9. Papillion
10. Taste of Belgium
11. Hosteleria da Vittorio
12. Sunset Grill
13. Smokey Joe's

The Marriott has buffets--they are ok.   I also have never seen an  early bird special.  Be prepared it is expensive on this island!


----------



## scooter

scooterjuanita said:


> My favorite too. Make reservations WAY in advance of your trip. Vittorio's is good for italian, but the food is excellent at the Lighthouse ant the view is to die for.



Also, Chez Mathilde, and Swan Court at the Hyatt Regency for a fantastic Sunday Brunch.


----------



## legalfee

ilene13 said:


> This will be our 27th year in Aruba--weeks 51 & 52.  Here is a list of restaurants:
> 1. Madame Jeannette
> 2. El Gaucho
> 3. Screaming Eagles
> 4. Chalet Suisse
> 5. Aqua Grill
> 6. Blossoms--Chinese side
> 7. Flying Fishbones
> 8. Yemanja Grill
> 9. Papillion
> 10. Taste of Belgium
> 11. Hosteleria da Vittorio
> 12. Sunset Grill
> 13. Smokey Joe's
> 
> The Marriott has buffets--they are ok.   I also have never seen an  early bird special.  Be prepared it is expensive on this island!



27 years and you don't list the Old Cunucu House or the Hyatt? Color me skeptical.


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1

Really no mention of Moomba Beach. We love to eat at places where we can put our feet in the sand cause we can't do that home. Hell we can hardly eat outside in general cause it's winter about 10 months out of the year here.

We love the Moomba Burger. It's about $10 if my memory serves me. Also the Buguloe has some pretty good food and prices for happy hour, hell any hour cause it's on the pier overlooking that beautiful water.

The area behind the Radisson/Hyatt which a few people have mentioned aren't bad either, usually have some good specials. Salt'n'Pepper, Smok'n Joes, etc. 

The Aruba Boards are good places to do some research too.


----------



## terryfic

No one has mentioned Papiamento's.  Its in my top 5, following MJ's, Chalet Swiss.


----------



## ilene13

legalfee said:


> 27 years and you don't list the Old Cunucu House or the Hyatt? Color me skeptical.



We stayed at the Hyatt for 15 years before we bought our timeshare--never liked the food there.  We went to the Old Cunucu House the 1st year we went to Aruba and hated it--therefore they are not on my list.


----------



## silverfox82

Highly recommend the sunday brunch at windows on aruba at the divi golf resort. You order off a menu with a selection of appies, main items and deserts, small portions and order as much or as often as you like. Also comes with a fairly decent champagne or mimosas (don't remember if other cocktails are free). The price was $39pp and well worth it.


----------



## DVB42

LG Smiths is very good. It doesn't meet the "not too expensive" criteria but worth a visit for a special evening.


----------



## hajjah

We just returned from Aruba tonight.  My vote is for Madame Janettes.  We ate there on Tuesday.  The food was absolutely the best!!!  Even for a Tuesday night, the place was packed.  Taxi cabs were all over the place.  We had a time getting out of the parking lot.  

Btw, we had our final dinner last night at the Radisson.  I think the restaurant was Laguna.  I was not impressed one bit with the buffet.  We paid about $24.00 each, but the food was not worth it.  One of our local friends took us there, but she complained about the food as well.


----------



## tombo

My favoirite was flying fishbones but liked Chalet Suisse and several other places. There is another Brazilian steakhouse in Aruba besides the one previously listed called texas de brazil right in the middle of everything in the high rise section. They have the best salad bar I have ever seen and they will bring you meat until you surrender. Chicken, lamb, filet, meat, meat, and more meat. Don't eat anything all day, go hungry, and eat till you hurt. http://www.texasdebrazil.com/

It is about $50 a person but if you join their members website about 2 weeks before you travel they will send you a buy one meal get one free e-mail coupon. That makes it a steal at $50 a couple. They will also send you coupons to use on your birthday and anniversary.
http://texasdebrazil.fbmta.com/members/UpdateProfile.aspx?Action=Subscribe&InputSource=W


----------



## RandR

Tombo, you're awesome.  Just joined up on the Texas de Brazil website and got a 25% off all dinners, except kids, immediately in my inbox.  We loved the place last time and are heading back down.  Just saved a bunch of $$.

Anyone else know of ways to get coupons for other restaurants in Aruba?


----------



## lvhmbh

Texas de is very consistent and really good.  They just opened one near us (when Sala first started in Aruba DH tried to get the franchise for Florida but he wouldn't budge - smart move on his part as they are really doing well here) and the g-son and his friends are always asking when we're going back!


----------



## classiclincoln

Didn't bother to read all the posts, so sorry if this was posted.  Go to the Ostrich Farm and eat at the restaurant.  While you're eating, you can then say "Hey, I just saw your cousin out there!)


----------



## bobbornstein

*Anna-Maria's*

If you like Italian food and are willing to try something different, check out this post. Contact info is towards the end of the post (#28):

http://www.aruba.com/forum/f12/anna-maria-42858/

The food was awesome! Reservations only


----------



## Anne S

The Sunset Beach bistro at Divi Aruba Phoenix has an Aruban buffet from 6Pm to 10 PM on Tuesdays, with live music and a show, for $19.95.They have tables right by the water--very romantic, and a great sunset view. Other days their mix-and-match three course menu is $34.95.

The French Steakhouse has a five-course menu for $34.95, and their churrasco steak is to die for! They also have an early bird three course menu for $24.95.


----------



## Chili Pepper

I'll put in another vote for El Gauchos.  Been there twice, and loved it both times.  

Oh, and my teenage son recommends Hooters (go figure  )


----------



## ajlm33

*Smokey Joe's*

My vote is for Smokey Joe's accross from the Holiday Inn. Ate there last Thursday and enjoyed the sampler rib platter with FOUR half racks of ribs, one with each of the seasonings (jamaica rub, bbq sauce, etc), coleslaw, and home fries. My wife ordered the shrimp appitizer and we shared the ribs and still had leftovers all for around $35 plus tip for the both of us.


----------



## RandR

ajlm33 said:


> My vote is for Smokey Joe's accross from the Holiday Inn. Ate there last Thursday and enjoyed the sampler rib platter with FOUR half racks of ribs, one with each of the seasonings (jamaica rub, bbq sauce, etc), coleslaw, and home fries. My wife ordered the shimp appitizer and we shared the ribs and still had leftovers all for around $35 plus tip for the both of us.



I've heard a few people say Smokey Joe's was really good.  Man, 4 half racks of ribs would be enough for my wife, daughter and myself.  Nice to have a fridge to bring back leftovers.

Is Madame Jennette's a couples place or can I bring my 8 year old daughter with us?

Has anyone heard of a restaurant that I think is called Passions?  Someone told me it was right on the beach and I don't think it was not far from the Surf Club.


----------



## Anne S

RandR said:


> Has anyone heard of a restaurant that I think is called Passions?  Someone told me it was right on the beach and I don't think it was not far from the Surf Club.



Passions is at Amsterdam Manor, next to La Cabana in the low rise area. Although on the beach, the restaurant is right next to the road, not near the water. We did not eat there, but I am looking at the glossy menu magazine that we picked up in Aruba when we were there last week, and their prices run from $11-14.95 for apps and $19.50-46.50 for main courses.

If you want a restaurant that is directly on the beach I recommend the Sunset Beach Bistro at the Divi Aruba Phoenix (see my post above). We had the Aruban buffet which was good and very reasonable at $19.95. Liked the location so much that we went back for the regular 3-course menu (the gorgeous sunset was free).


----------



## ilene13

RandR said:


> I've heard a few people say Smokey Joe's was really good.  Man, 4 half racks of ribs would be enough for my wife, daughter and myself.  Nice to have a fridge to bring back leftovers.
> 
> Is Madame Jennette's a couples place or can I bring my 8 year old daughter with us?
> 
> Has anyone heard of a restaurant that I think is called Passions?  Someone told me it was right on the beach and I don't think it was not far from the Surf Club.



As I said in a previous post this will be our 27th yr in Aruba.  We have always taken our children to any of the restaurants. We now take our grandson!! The staff at each venue has always been accommodating.  You should have no problem taking your 8 yr old anywhere!!  Enjoy.  I can't wait until Dec. 19th.


----------



## wegottago

My kids then 7 and 10 love Madame Jeannettes.  They give a great portion of filet mignon on the kids menu.  Take them!


----------



## scooter

My well behaved 8 year old goes to every restaurant o n Aruba with us every year. The only one I ever had issue with...and not because of attitude, but the food was so slow coming out the then 5 year old fell asleep....was flying fishbones. But the food is excellen there even if off the beaten path. LOVE Mme. Jeanette!


----------



## BetaJoe

*Awesome.*

going soon-- Thanks for all advice.


----------



## ilene13

BetaJoe said:


> going soon-- Thanks for all advice.


Add Chef's Table to the list in my previous post


----------

